# Hello all



## migsterr (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello everyone. Just thought I'd say hi! I joined ages ago and then my computer broke so not been on since registering! I'm just about to buy my first home coffee machine and I'm torn between the bezzera Strega or the bezzera mitica. Decisions decisions. As I don't actually know either machine any help would be most appreciated. Thanks all. Mick


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

********WELCOME*******

from SW Scotland

where you located..?


----------



## migsterr (Apr 29, 2014)

Northampton mate ....


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Are you looking to buy new or are you open to secondhand? I'm currently selling a Strega in the for sale section. I don't know much about the mitica but do know some about the Strega.

How have you arrived at those 2 machines? I assume you know but Bella Barista in or near Northampton are one of the few places you can view machines and buy them.


----------



## migsterr (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi. Yes I've been to bella barrista a couple of times in the last month. I started looking at buying one just as the Strega came out. Then a few weeks ago I saw the mitica and fell for its looks. I still would like a Strega but am a bit worried about the mrs knocking herself out on it!! I am not set on bezzera but I do like the machines.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Dont go by looks. Its all about taste in the cup


----------



## migsterr (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes I am aware different machines perform differently but my problem is there are little machines with my price range that I can actually try except in bella barrista. I keep seeing am expobar db for under 1300 quid and I'm not sure wether to go for db or hx. I will be doing 90percent milk based drinks so want the steam to be spot on. I think I've ruled the Strega out after a chat with the mrs she's not comfortable with the lever....


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

You'd only potentially knock yourself out if you pull the lever with no portafilter in place, then it shoots back up quick as a flash . It is a little tricky at first so could understand if she didn't want to try it.

If you consider secondhand then it opens up a lot more machines, the sales thread on here could have other options of interest


----------



## migsterr (Apr 29, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> You'd only potentially knock yourself out if you pull the lever with no portafilter in place, then it shoots back up quick as a flash . It is a little tricky at first so could understand if she didn't want to try it.
> 
> If you consider secondhand then it opens up a lot more machines, the sales thread on here could have other options of interest


I managed to get onto the classifieds last night and did look at your Strega for sale.... I do love the machine itself..... Sexy looking thing! I am open to a secondhand machine. I want to plumb it in to the mains as I've just rebuild my kitchen and an about to order the granite sides so want the placing to be right. I'm torn between a heat exchanger or a dual boiler rocket machine or expobar... Little over my budget but if I'm spending this much I want to be keeping it for a long long time. So a tad more is it too bad. Also if I'm buying second hand I will have change for a decent grinder as I have nothing worth even mentioning as a grinder. It has blades. Enough said.


----------

